# Excess Baggage Shipping - please help!



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am moving to Dubai on 7th September and have approx 4 boxes of personal items that I wish to ship over. Although I move out on the 7th Sept, I am hoping to send the stuff to the boat within the next week...as to get the ball rolling and so reduce my waiting time once I am there!.....is this possible?!

In your experience how long does it take to ship, door to door, from Manchester/UK to Dubai?

Are there any charges at customs once it arrives in Dubai?
Does it normally get 'held up' in customs at all in Dubai once it has arrived
Can you recommend any companies for door to door shipping?

I am moving out on a tourist visa and will get my work visa after one month. When I rang up excess baggae some time back (to get an idea of prices) they said that they would need a copy of my passport and visa. If I do not have a visa then how do I get stuff shipped abroad? Also, can I get the boxes delivered to a company address rather than a personal address?


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

can't comment on length of time to ship from UK but costs are payable here. when my 5 boxes arrived I was 565 in handling fees and getting them to print the order so I could pick the stuff up. I then had to go to Jebel Ali and pay customs to release the goods(that's based on value and age of what you're shipping) then had to pay customs another AED40 to print an exit pass to allow me to leave the Jebel Ali free zone with my stuff. the process was a VERY frustrating 5.5hr process. I had to do this as the companyI used didn't have a door to door service. if you can find one that does then I suggest you use it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Put as much as you can in suitcases and my suggestion is pay the excess luggage charges from the airline for as much as the stuff as you can get into the suitcase and in the excess luggage boxes.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ +1 it's what we did ... works much better and isn't overly expensive (IF the boxes you have fall under the size criteria for airlines). This way your stuff flies with you and you can even avoid customs/paperwork etc.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Jynx-

Do you remember about how much it was for you to carry a additional luggage with you from the US?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, I didnt have to pay for excess luggage as was free for me.  

Each airline is different though. Their fees can be found on their websites. Some have limits or some require you to call in prior to with the approximate amount of excess luggage. What airline are you flying?


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry, I didnt have to pay for excess luggage as was free for me.
> 
> Each airline is different though. Their fees can be found on their websites. Some have limits or some require you to call in prior to with the approximate amount of excess luggage. What airline are you flying?


Jynx-

I'm not sure yet- I'm still waiting on my documents to be attested before the school books my ticket- The state department is really driving me nuts...


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I had a lot of excess baggage recently and Emirates charge AED110/kg


----------



## LawrencePeacock (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, I shipped my excess baggage to Australia over Christmas using Seven Seas Worldwide. Very reasonable rate and depots all over the world. Worth checking out. L.


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

Cheapest airline from the UK for excess appeared to BA from my research. They charge £35 per bag upto 23kg per flight. As detailed above, Emirates are hugely expensive for excess and also for cargo.


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Whilst BA may be cheaper per bag, their flight is slightly more expensive....from Manchester to Dubai, emirates is £430, BA is £1700!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How is that??? Emirates to the usa is SO expensive... BA/AA are horrible to fly on. 8000+ dirhams to fly home on emirates. Gosh, you are SO lucky to get to fly emirates!. Enjoy.


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Flight is booked, A380 direct from
Manchester to Dubai!!!


----------



## nichols (Jul 25, 2011)

HI, I'm moving to Dubai on 23rd August and I'm getting 4 boxes shipped over . They're getting collected from my house on 16th and will be in Dubai on 24th. The company I'm using is VPJ shipping (Val P Jones consultancy). I've bought 4 boxes 50cm x 50cm x 50 cm. I can put up to 25kg in each box and the total price is £360. They collect from your door, do all the customs paperwork and deliver it to an address in Dubai. It's the best deal I found, they give you examples of how to pack, what to pack, how to list items, etc.


----------



## ehpst (Aug 1, 2011)

Air freight is the best I think.
When I arrived in Dubai few months ago, I had 80kg of excess luggage in 5 different bags/suitcases.
Flying this with me would have cost about 25 EUR/kg for excess luggage (that's how these airlines make money ;-).
Using a shared container would have taken for ever...
I've found an air freight company that charged me 450 EUR for 80kg (5.5 EUR/kg) for airport to airport service. Then I had to pay like 50 AED for customs clearance... It took 10 days for the freight to come.
I used world baggage network.


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

manchesterborn said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to Dubai on 7th September and have approx 4 boxes of personal items that I wish to ship over. Although I move out on the 7th Sept, I am hoping to send the stuff to the boat within the next week...as to get the ball rolling and so reduce my waiting time once I am there!.....is this possible?!
> 
> In your experience how long does it take to ship, door to door, from Manchester/UK to Dubai?
> ...


Hey,

Think there was a thread recently about this. Home removal or relocation or somthign of the sort. You might want to check that out.


----------

